# Nursing and specialising in abu dhabi!



## sarahnutella

Hello,

Just by chance are there any nurses in Abu dhabi? Can you tell me about work and life there?
Do you know of any opportunities to specialist ie: intensive care. 

Thank you

Sarah


----------



## damian8

hi ,
I think nurses are well paid and it depends on your nationality , experience and the sector (government or private).
here some links might help you 
Burjeel hospital : Burjeel Hospital – Abu Dhabi’s largest private tertiary care hospital
Cleveland Abu Dhabi : Apply Now
Abu Dhabi Health Services (SEHA) : https://oracleerp4.seha.ae/OA_HTML/...3VuikvAwkMVplBlMn2&oas=0TmuItlUxwcnW-xWtpdWkg


----------



## sarahnutella

Thank you do much!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Nurses are overall not well paid here. There is an endless supply of well educated and well trained nurses from asia, who are willing to come for 5 to 8k a month, and live in shared housing. I have a few friends whose wives are nurses (they are all filapino couples) and they are making this range. 

As per the forum, there have been western nurses who have successfully came over and are in the 8 to 10k range, and provided accomodations. They seem to be head of departments or training or something along those lines. You can do a search on here and find their threads. I have only known one western person personally who came over as a nurse and she was in a training capacity role, and was at 12k with accomodations and transportation allowance. She said she came to live in a muslim country as she was muslim. But honestly, why a nurse from the usa who make 80k$ come to make $40k plus those givens, is truly beyond me...... 

Best bet is to contact the hospitals directly and see what you can find. I do wish you luck.


----------



## damian8

from what I heard Cleveland Abu Dhabi pay well for western nurses .As well as Al Mafraq hosptal (SEHA) for the direct hire.
Filipino's and Indian's have low salaries in this Field.
Sorry if I confuse you but I'm just saying what I hear from people in hospitals as I was working in the medical waste treatment


----------



## Jynxgirl

That is what makes the forum great Damian  Everyone shares their knowledge.


----------



## damian8

i will share an old thread (March 2011). it might give saranutella a highlight about an expected western nurse earning http://www.expatforum.com/expats/uae-expat-forum-expats-living-uae/72745-nurse-abu-dhabi.html


----------



## sarahnutella

Fantastic and thanks for the replies!

As an Australian trained nurse I often come across alot of advertisements for moving and nursing in Dubai as the money is very good.

If I was going to move there for 1-2 years I wanted to see if i could specialise and do my intensive care certificate there. 

But haven't heard about anyone yet whose done that.


----------

